# [RADIO/GUIDE/TWEAK] Radio JK1, KB1, KB2, KB3, KD1 and UCKD1



## windows7

*[RADIO/GUIDE] Radio JK1, JK8, KB1, KB2, KB3, KD1, KF1, UCKD1, UCKE1 and UCKF1*



> *Radio Flash (Fastboot&ADB)
> Radio Flash (Fastboot&ADB)*





> *Radio for I9020a/I9020t/I9023
> Radio JK1/Radio JK8
> Radio KB1
> Radio KB3
> Radio KD1
> Radio KF1*






> *Radio for I9020a ONLY
> Radio UCKB2
> Radio UCKD1
> Radio UCKE1
> Radio UCKF1*





> *Radio for Korea Carrier ONLY
> Radio KC1*





> *Radio Patch for I9020T ONLY
> Radio KD1 =>> KF1*










*What to know before you start flashing radio?*










> 1. Back up your EFS folder. Click here for the method of backup.
> 2. Check your phone MODEL (I9020*A*, I9020*T* & I90*23*).
> 3. Flash the CORRECT RADIO according to your phone model.
> 4. *OPTIONAL* After download the radio file, check your downloaded file md5 sum. Click here for the md5 sum
> 5. After flashing, check your radio baseband at Setting > About Phone > Baseband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to have higher 3G speed connection? Use HSDPA Tweak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost your 3G Connection? Here's the solution:How to retrieve 3G connection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got question to ask? Read FAQ first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to Back up your EFS folder? Click here for the method of backup.










*Method of Flashing Radio*











> Method 1 (ClockWorkMod Recovery):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1, Reboot into recovery,
> 2, Select "select zip from SD card"
> 3, Locate where your radio file is
> 4, Select it and "yes"
> 5, Wait for it to reboot and you're done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Method 2 (FASTBOOT + ADB):
> (FOR WINDOWS Operation System only, NOT FOR MAC OS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part 1*
> 1, Download Radio Flash (Fastboot&ADB).zip
> 2, Extract the folder to Desktop.
> 3, Open the extracted flash folder.
> *Part 2*
> 1, Download the radio.zip file you would like to flash from the link above/attachment below.
> 2, Extract it to Desktop.
> 3, Copy the "radio.img" file from the folder and paste it into the Radio Flash Folder you had extracted in PART 1.
> *Part 3*
> 1, Connect your Nexus S to computer (USB Debugging turn on, SD card mount turn off)
> 2, Double left click the "START HERE.bat" and command prompt window will open/run.
> 3, Type: "adb reboot bootloader". (The adb reboot bootloader will take the device directly to fastboot) *OR *boot the phone to bootloader by pressing the volume up key with power key at the same time.
> 4, Once your phone has rebooted in to bootloader screen, type "fastboot devices" to ensure your device is detected.
> 5, After confirm your device is detected with serial number, type "fastboot flash radio radio.img".
> 6, Once its done, type "fastboot reboot".
> 7, You're good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Method 3 (ROM MANAGER):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not recommended , but still if method 2 and 3 cant work, use this AT YOUR OWN RISK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1, Install Rom Manager from Market.
> 2, Open Rom Manager and select "Install rom from SD".
> 3, Locate the file where you put the Radio file downloaded.
> 4, Flash it with Dalvik Cache wipe (Data and Cache wipe NOT required)
> 5, Enjoy it


*







HSDPA Tweak (Higher/Faster Data Connection Speed)*











> *Method 1 (Via Root Explorer):*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [SIZE="3"]1, Open "Root Explorer" and mount R/W.<br />
> 2, Go to "system" and you will find there is a file name "build.prop".<br />
> 3, Right click (By holding at the file) and there is menu pop out.<br />
> 4, Scroll down and select edit in Text Editor.<br />
> 5, Type in those few line of words below into the last line of the text.<br />
> <br />
> ro.ril.hsxpa=2<br />
> ro.ril.gprsclass=12<br />
> ro.ril.hsdpa.category=16<br />
> ro.ril.hsupa.category=8<br />
> <br />
> 6, Save the file and reboot your phone TWICE.[/SIZE]
> 
> *Method 2 (Via ADB and USB debugging):*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [SIZE="3"]Part 1<br />
> 1, Download the Radio Flash (Fastboot&ADB).zip from above.<br />
> 2, Extract the folder to Desktop.<br />
> 3, Open the extracted flash folder.<br />
> <br />
> Part 2<br />
> 1, Connect your Nexus S to computer (USB Debugging turn on, SD card mount turn off)<br />
> 2, Double left click the "START HERE.bat" and command prompt window will open/run.<br />
> 3, Type: "adb pull /system/build.prop" and DO NOT close the command prompt.<br />
> 4, In that folder, you will now see a file name "build.prop"<br />
> 5, Open with notepad/text editor and add in these lined of code. (Copy and paste)<br />
> <br />
> ro.ril.hsxpa=2<br />
> ro.ril.gprsclass=12<br />
> ro.ril.hsdpa.category=16<br />
> ro.ril.hsupa.category=8<br />
> <br />
> 6, Then save the file. <br />
> 7, Type in "adb remount" in the command prompt.<br />
> 8, Type in "adb push build.prop /system/build.prop" in the command prompt.<br />
> 9, Reboot your phone TWICE and it should be good to go.[/SIZE]
> 
> _ For those who want to know what those lines means, click here_










FAQ








_Click the word "FAQ" above to go to FAQ section._

_Disclaimer: I assume you will have the knowledge regarding Rado (Baseband) to flash this radio update, I shall not be liable for anything that happen to your phone, including the procedure and method.
Everything was tested on my phone, not every phone is the same _

_Note: Extras credit to steve.garon, soniko, iamxeph , sheek360, BrainMaster and *others* who provided me the radio and answer _


----------



## windows7

Reserved 1


----------



## tanclo

I'm curious to know which carrier the Korean radio XXKC1 is for.. Is it KT , SK , or LG?
My Nexus with KT Telecom, after OTA upgrade to Android 2.3.4 has M200KRKC1 perhaps it is outdated.. 
ATM I have the radio recommended by as the "NS_Collab Radio" XXKB3 flashed via Recovery and it is working ok.. 
I always achieved HSDPA with official radio and the XXKB3 alike and isntantaneous switching from 3G to Data in all cases.. downloads are never interrupted. I do a lot of switching as my wifi router isn't very strong,I have unlimited data plan and i leave it to switch whenever I leave the area of my router at home. Calls over SIP are never interrupted either.

Not sure about the NS collab radio history.. is it official and if any tweaks specific to that ROM are in the radio.. The proof is in the eating though, the radio works fine - does all the switching and I've not noticed a change in power consumption. I'm waiting for responses from that thread, Unfortunately, none so far. Applying the principle of keeping variables to a minimum, i will revert to the official radio today.

So for the benefit of other android users, if anyone has more information, respond here. Thanks for the post W7


----------



## Melvinchng

Hello windows...


----------



## windows7

Radio Thread updated


----------

